# Tides or Low Light ?



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

I have better luck fishing low light in Northern Lakes...will be fishing the sanibel and naples peer. Is it better to fish at high tide in mid afternoon or falling tide at dusk ?


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't know about the Sannibel pier but for me, whenever I can get out that's a good time to fish. Now, if I could be picky I'd go with the sunset, falling tide. Moving water is good, whether rising or falling. And sometimes dead high tide is better than dead low tide, kinda depends on the species and area you're fishing in. Some times during the year, noon is not that great because of the heat, but I think now it's not as bad. Also, I tend to like to fish a pier when it's less crowded. And noon is usually more crowded. So, for me I'd go with the dusk trip.


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Orange ! Hope to be catching some Reds, Trout, Jacks, Drum...actually anything that will bite. I will take your advise and fish the dusk on a falling tide next week.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Welcome aboard Piker,

Like Orange said, moving water is definately important. Early in the morning or at dusk are the best times from shore/pier. I seem to have best luck on incoming tides but have had success on outgoing. Slack tide can be dead! Also certain species become more active depending on incoming or outgoing tides. You can still catch at highnoon but tends to be slow. Hope this helps.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Jighead ! I will be fishing close to your part of the world at the Sanibel Pier and Naples Pier. Tides next week are falling from mid afternoon till dusk. Any other suggestions ?

I'm just a Piker

Piker


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Tides are looking good all next week plus were coming up on a full moon. Should be pretty good. Haven't fished Naples yet but on Sanibel we used one of three rigs.

For light tackle we ran main line to swivel and a 18" to 24" leader followed by hook. For leader material we commonly use FLUOROCARBON although you can use regular line. Some fish are leader shy so using FLUORO may increase your catches. On the leader near the swivel place one or two split shots. The idea is to put just enough to take it to the bottom so you may have to adjust(one or two).

For medium tackle we use either a bottom rig or my favorite...the fish finder rig. The fish finder rig is the same as above except you use a egg/bank/pyramid sinker on the main line. This weight will be place before the swivel and will be free to slid up and down the line. To keep from tangling in sea grass and rocks I use egg sinkers but see a lot of others using pyramids. Kind of your own preference there.

Have used a lot of different ways to hook shrimp but latest shown to me was to hook just under the horn. As you look at the front of the shrimp you'll see a spike pointing forward. Just a little way behind the horn you'll see a grey matter. Don't go through the grey matter or it will quickly die. Hooking toward the top near the base of the horn will leave your hook point near the tip of the horn. As explained to me, the fish expect a point here, alas they won't be spooked. First little hits might be on the tail so you need to let them take it before setting the hook.

Hope this helps and keep us posted

Jighead


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jighead ! If everything goes well, should be at the sanibel pier Tuesday or Wednesday night.

Piker


----------

